# i am conducting a YETI vs IGLOO YUKON test this weekend



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

I am setting up 2 dif test.
test 1
Yeti 65 with 40 lb ice
Igloo Yukon 70 with 40 lb ice
I will put ice in these 2 coolers and not open it for 2 day increments and see whats happens.
test 2
Yeti 65 with 40 lb ice and 18 beers
Igloo Yukon 70 with 40 lb ice and 18 beers
I will be using these 2 coolers as regular drink chest for the weekend.

I will take pics and post results early next week.


----------



## GulfCst (Dec 29, 2012)

They will probably get stolen at some point during the test.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope that doesn't happen. I'll be standing by for the results


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

What's your address so I can monitor this closely for you. The beer chests will have Miller Lite in them?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

dam no love lol ( not funny for victims of theif) that's why I am composing in my garage. with the door closed haha then once I figure out which one is better im going to go buy an old school cheapie and use it and not worry about it getting stolen.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

can you keep them in a place where sun will hit them somewhat during the day for accuracy to normal conditions. i hate when they test them in buildings with ac lol i would say leave them in the bed of your truck but please do that with numerous locks and game cams in place.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

corona light will be starter. then im sure my viewers will contribute with an assortment. maybe a side test. which beer gets the coldest. goes best with a steak etc.


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

cominahead said:


> I am setting up 2 dif test.
> test 1
> Yeti 65 with 40 lb ice
> Igloo Yukon 70 with 40 lb ice
> ...


When testing is done call me and I'll appropriately "destroy" the beer. It's probably not safe for human consumption after undergoing such rigorous testing.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

good suggestion. i will put them in sunlight for extended time during this also. my garage is not a/c i can assure you. lol but i will drag them out for test reasons. any other inputs?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

cominahead said:


> good suggestion. i will put them in sunlight for extended time during this also. my garage is not a/c i can assure you. lol but i will drag them out for test reasons. *any other inputs?*


Just tell me where to pick up the loser chests since they aren't the best....


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool test, I'll be watching.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I would have to put sodas in them if I were performing the test. Otherwise, the coolers would be getting opened about every 10 minutes.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, this test is good and all. But, If _*I*_ had 18 cold beers in a cooler, I would be opening it every 45-60 minutes. 
That's just me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if a wireless thermometer would help in keeping record?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Call me to come pick up all the extra ice that the Yeti will actually be making!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would keep them in controlled environment that way u have no variables. As long as they are both the same results should be similar in any environment. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

And I'll be amused just watching the grass grow.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

scwine said:


> Well, this test is good and all. But, If _*I*_ had 18 cold beers in a cooler, I would be opening it every 45-60 minutes.
> That's just me.


Usually closer to 15 for me. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Usually closer to 15 for me.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Well, that's what my reply was, but not what would actually happen. I can drink beers w/ the best of them,,,and then some. :mpd:
I just wanted to sound a little more proper.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

while your at it, go buy a Brute box, Pelican, Ice hole, K2,Grizzly,tropical,and I am sure a few more Roto's out there and let us know!!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

my 50q brute box lives in back of my truck. I add 20lb ice every 3 days. I could probably go longer. There is still
Slush in it I drain almost all way down and fill back up.
This is with regular use opening and closing several times a day.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I bet a pure 4" thick stryofoam cooler would be better...Dang, this gives me an idea.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hour 1.
Observation: Both coolers seem to use a lot more beer than first estimated.

Hour 2.
Observation: Trip to the store for more beer.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For Sale: TMobile Nexus 4 $150
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=561617


----------



## TeamGafftopDC (Sep 20, 2013)

I suggest throwing both coolers away and getting a Pelican Pro Gear, now that's a real cooler. I use a 35 quart for daily use and it holds Gatorade/water and ice for 6 days during the summer in my black truck bed. I haven't seen anything come close to what a Pelican can do.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

did you check the internal temperature in both at the beginning of the test?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

scwine said:


> I bet a pure 4" thick stryofoam cooler would be better...Dang, this gives me an idea.


 TRUE
if you can find the styrofoam boxes Tropical fish are shipped in.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Did the same in south tx feeling feeders in august...you won't be surprised the winner...


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

Updates coming.... We've been consuming mass amounts of beer and no time to update....

Cominahead should be posting shortly!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TeamGafftopDC said:


> I suggest throwing both coolers away and getting a Pelican Pro Gear, now that's a real cooler. I use a 35 quart for daily use and it holds Gatorade/water and ice for 6 days during the summer in my black truck bed. I haven't seen anything come close to what a Pelican can do.


Does this one make ice like the yeti?:brew2:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

CMIV said:


> Updates coming.... We've been consuming mass amounts of beer and no time to update....
> 
> Cominahead should be posting shortly!


I guess the beer was consumed before the test was complete?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

CMIV said:


> Updates coming.... We've been consuming mass amounts of beer and no time to update....
> 
> Cominahead should be posting shortly!


Got intoxicated and forgot all about the experiment.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Must have been watching the Texans Melt which required more beer, thus opening the test chests.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I explained the "beer rate" a few year ago. All coolers are clearly rated the same regardless of construction and cost as long as the melt rate equals the beer rate, so that there is no degradation in beer coldness during consumption. Thus, the higher the outside temperature and frequency of opening the cooler the greator the drinking "cold ones." 

It's a law of physics. Would you deny a law of physics? Pass me another beer please.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Already been done 
7 high end coolers 
See youtube.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If there is beer involved, there will be cheating.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

aren't coolers built for beer?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

donf said:


> Already been done
> 7 high end coolers
> See youtube.


That was done inside a building and the coolers were never opened. Thats not how i use my cooler. This test will be more "real". Maybe one that held ice longer doesn't cool back down as well when opened multiple times a day.

This test may have fell off track though.....lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

morning folks. the test was conducted this weekend. we started Friday at 5pm the 5 day test coolers each got 40lbs of ice and shut the lids. I will open these coolers Wednesday afternoon and take a look. as far as test #2. we filled one of each brand cooler with 18 beers and 40lb ice. and started using them regular. opening every 10 min to get a beer. taking turn opening each cooler same number of times. on Saturday we added equal ice and beer to each cooler multiple times throughout the day. I even took site request and placed them in my truck for some time as well as in the driveway on concrete in the direct sunlight for a better portion of the day. they both still have ice as of this morning. one may have more ice than the other. I have been taking pic of entire process and will post later at end of report.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Did the Yeti produce any beer?


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

anddd ice! and a pony!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

The hangover should have subsided by now.......what's the result.......yeti or igloo??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

cominahead said:


> morning folks. the test was conducted this weekend. we started Friday at 5pm the 5 day test coolers each got 40lbs of ice and shut the lids. I will open these coolers Wednesday afternoon and take a look. as far as test #2. we filled one of each brand cooler with 18 beers and 40lb ice. and started using them regular. opening every 10 min to get a beer. taking turn opening each cooler same number of times. on Saturday we added equal ice and beer to each cooler multiple times throughout the day. I even took site request and placed them in my truck for some time as well as in the driveway on concrete in the direct sunlight for a better portion of the day. they both still have ice as of this morning. one may have more ice than the other. I have been taking pic of entire process and will post later at end of report.


 If you are knocking out 18 beers in 3 hours, you don't need to worry about ice melt-off.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess he is busy putting his Yeti up on craigslist..


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

big john o said:


> I guess he is busy putting his Yeti up on craigslist..


He put both on there probably and bought a Coleman extreme lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

scwine said:


> Well, this test is good and all. But, If _*I*_ had 18 cold beers in a cooler, I would be opening it every 45-60 minutes.
> That's just me.


 ramp that up. 


Main Frame 8 said:


> If you are knocking out 18 beers in 3 hours, you don't need to worry about ice melt-off.


 they do sell 24 packs ya know. Why buy 18 when you can buy 20 or even 30 in some places?:rotfl:

:brew:X24


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> ramp that up.
> 
> they do sell 24 packs ya know. Why buy 18 when you can buy 20 or even 30 in some places?:rotfl:
> 
> :brew:X24


?controlled experiment?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cominahead said:


> anddd ice! and a pony!


Lmao.....hilarious......


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

You can get a 30 pack of Frio at HEB cheap!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Alexnillo said:


> You can get a 30 pack of Frio at HEB cheap!


Did someone say frio....








Can you keep frio in a yeti?

30pack of frio..... $14.99
2 bags of ice....... $3.00

Spending $500 to keep it cold........

priceless

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

well I finished testing last night. as for test #1 we started out as 18 beers and ice in each. we drank from both and added to both throughout weekend.( cooking fajitas one night in the disc and 2 drunk chicken on the smokey on sat-thanks CMIV) the yeti may have had slightly more ice than the igloo. last night I opened the coolers from test #2. this test was equal ice in both coolers, close the lid, and not open for 5 days. last night. both coolers were very cold and slushie. the igloo had approx. 10 lb of ice and lots of water. the yeti...... had appox 15 lb of ice. and lots of water. these coolers were not opened for the entirety of test. were placed in direct sunlight on both driveway and in bed of truck as well as stayed in hot garage. in closing the yeti DID do better in both test. but I will comment and say I really like the large drain plug on the igloo.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So over 5 days of test, the Yeti netted out 5 lbs of ice more than the Igloo. I don't know the exact costs per each cooler, but the value of that 5 lbs of ice is about $1. So lets speculate that the Yeti cost $200 more than the Igloo. That is $1 saved for every 5 days of use, multiplied by the $200, you will net your return on investment after ONLY 1000 days of use. And that is only if you don't open the cooler at all to use the ice.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> So over 5 days of test, the Yeti netted out 5 lbs of ice more than the Igloo. I don't know the exact costs per each cooler, but the value of that 5 lbs of ice is about $1. So lets speculate that the Yeti cost $200 more than the Igloo. That is $1 saved for every 5 days of use, multiplied by the $200, you will net your return on investment after ONLY 1000 days of use. And that is only if you don't open the cooler at all to use the ice.


Oh man. That was like a ******* word math problem lol. That should be on the task test in texas.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> So over 5 days of test, the Yeti netted out 5 lbs of ice more than the Igloo. I don't know the exact costs per each cooler, but the value of that 5 lbs of ice is about $1. So lets speculate that the Yeti cost $200 more than the Igloo. That is $1 saved for every 5 days of use, multiplied by the $200, you will net your return on investment after ONLY 1000 days of use. And that is only if you don't open the cooler at all to use the ice.


Correction. Ice is very very expensive when you are 75 miles offshore and the fish is in danger of getting warm.


Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll keep my igloo... besides, soon I'm gonna need all the extra money I have to pay for Obamacare...


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Did anyone think to take the temp of the 'slush'? 
I seem to remember people up north cool their beverages in the streams.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> So over 5 days of test, the Yeti netted out 5 lbs of ice more than the Igloo. I don't know the exact costs per each cooler, but the value of that 5 lbs of ice is about $1. So lets speculate that the Yeti cost $200 more than the Igloo. That is $1 saved for every 5 days of use, multiplied by the $200, you will net your return on investment after ONLY 1000 days of use. And that is only if you don't open the cooler at all to use the ice.


Coolers retail for the same price. Igloo Yukon 70, 389.00, Yeti 65, 389.00.:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats an expensive test.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sometimes I use my fridge....... I have the beer fridge holding at 30 F.

If it isn't alcohol, it freezes


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

This test was stupid. Why not test a cheaper one to seee if the price is justified. I think Yetis are just a fad and the in thing right now.


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> This test was stupid. Why not test a cheaper one to seee if the price is justified. I think Yetis are just a fad and the in thing right now.


Well if it stupid, why bump your guns about it? Obviously other people didn't think so, or it wouldn't have turned into a 6 page thread.....

Yeti isn't a fad, it's a tough cooler that you don't have to replace every year.

HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*baffinbay*

Im sorry baffin. Im almost home now. I went to wal mart, cvs, walgreena, and now a buckees to get your favorite foam chest. I will compose a 17 minute test to see which one holds ice the best. Anything else you want me to test for you? Which one holds more grass carp? Thank you for taking time to read my useless thread and for wasting our time with your reply. This test was functional. Some people need to keep ice. Deer lease without ice machine. Long way offshore without ice access. Yeti is not for everyone.

Haters gonna hate. Lol


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo haters gonna hate.........


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd like to include my 2cents........




People sippin on Haterade!

Thank you goodnite




Igloo ftw lol


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry guys, I should of checked the Igloo and saw which one it was. I will still try to find Coleman Extremes, Walmart carries some of them. I will stop hating.


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

No biggy. Just a thread!


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Nobody tested the Rubbermaid coolers?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

CMIV said:


> Yeti isn't a fad, it's a tough cooler that you don't have to replace every year.
> 
> HATERS GONNA HATE


you'll be replacing it every week if you don't keep it cabled down and locked tight... They're the is stolen ice chest out there.

Still, I want one!


----------

